# Tree Faces (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's a link to some faces made from papier mache designed to be attached to the trunks of large trees. Sort of spooky, sort of different.










































http://stolloween.blogspot.com/2008/09/tree-faces.html

Note that I'm posting this on my blogger account because my main website is having some technical difficulties. Once everything is fixed it will also be posted on www.stolloween.com.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

As usual you put us all to shame.
great job.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OUTSTANDING...as always


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like'em!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

i just love the stuff you make..
thanks


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It's like the Mr Potato Head kit, but for trees


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

:


Ghoul Friday said:


> It's like the Mr Potato Head kit, but for trees


:so true. lovely work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> It's like the Mr Potato Head kit, but for trees


LMAO, Ghoul - so what do you think he'll do next - Darth Treeter?

Stoll, as always, your work is just breathtaking in its beauty and imagination.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmmmm, I can't do art but I sure want to make one of those faces for the front of my house. Would have to be real large. 

Great idea!


----------

